
Show HN: Codevid-19, a Global and Distributed Covid-19 Hackathon - MarkBennett
https://codevid19.com
======
MarkBennett
With the COVID-19 pandemic in full swing, many people are looking at a lot of
free time stuck indoors. Avoid cabin fever and use that time to make a
difference in your community and the fight against COVID-19 by joining
CODEVID-19, a worldwide collaborative pandemic hackathon!

Our objective is to improve the quality of life of people during the pandemic!
We believe faster, more effective and more available solutions/ideas/projects
are preferred to slower, less useful and limited ones.

The hackathon has already been launched and teams are working, with many more
coming online and exponential growth in global collaboration.

We are actively seeking global teams of developers, designers and passionate
creators in collaboration with others in the domain of public health and
emergency management. We also need judges, sponsors, and volunteers behind the
scenes so reach out to contact@codevid19.com if you’re interested.

While prizes and submission rules are being finalized, our goal is to have
teams submit their final submissions at the end of April.

Join or create a project and get started at:

[https://findcollabs.com/hackathon/codevid-19-isp21fkqtjupchx...](https://findcollabs.com/hackathon/codevid-19-isp21fkqtjupchx7kjed)

You can also submit ideas, and collaborate with team mates and the community
in real-time on our Slack.

[https://join.slack.com/t/codevid-19/shared_invite/zt-
cs8aman...](https://join.slack.com/t/codevid-19/shared_invite/zt-cs8amank-
jg7vUQeSUgX7K9cM9WZMfQ)

Contact: Mark Bennett contact@codevid19.com

------
MarkBennett
BTW this is my first ever HN post. Let me know if there's anything else you'd
like to know! Cheers, and stay safe out there!

------
rmbeard
This is a great intiative,over 800 devs now participating

